# 25rss Outback



## blackadarn (Feb 24, 2008)

I am looking at a 2004 25' outback. I have a few questions. The axles looked to be only 4" about the ground. It is winter here in Nova Scotia, so the tires could be flat on one side. Is this model this low? And I have a 2001 Nissan Extrra it is rated for 5000lb for towing. On the trailer it is 6000lb max weight. Do you think it will be ok? I am not looking to set speed records just get this safe.

Neil


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

blackadarn said:


> I am looking at a 2004 25' outback. I have a few questions. The axles looked to be only 4" about the ground. It is winter here in Nova Scotia, so the tires could be flat on one side. Is this model this low? And I have a 2001 Nissan Extrra it is rated for 5000lb for towing. On the trailer it is 6000lb max weight. Do you think it will be ok? I am not looking to set speed records just get this safe.
> 
> Neil


1st welcome to the site. We have a 03 25rss and it has 14" stock rims, the axles should be 10" up from the road. Your Extrra will leave you with White Knuckle Syndrome. Our TT weighs in at just over 5000 lbs and when you add in the batterys and propane then add in your WDH and thats not including your gear, food, water. Also the wheelbase is short for this model. We were towing with a 1995 chevy tahoe 2 door 6.5l turbo diesel with a wheelbase of 112" with a max tow weight of 7500 lbs and I'm now looking at a f250 diesel crew cab. I don't want to sound harsh but I think that you would not like the feeling towing with that combination. James


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think you would be making a big mistake trying to pull that trailer with an Extera.

Try to learn from the mistake I made.......









We had a 2004 Honda Odyssey and decided that we wanted to buy a pop-up trailer. We (the family) looked at a few models then noticed that the hybrid travel trailers were not much more money than the popup. Many more conveniences and more room. The Rockwood Roo's brochure said that the trailer weighed 2880lbs. The van was rated for 3200lbs........so I thought no problem...I can tow that trailer with the mini van. We have a utility trailer that I have frequently over loaded 3000+ lbs. doing yard work hauling sand and gravel.

Boy, was I wrong. The van did tow the trailer....as long as I did not want to go over 90km/hr (and that was pushin it). Hills were a battle and I did not have any hope pulling the trailer on the highway.

We made a few trips with the Odyssey & the Rockwood and it made it there and back........with difficulty. We ended up trading in the minivan on a new TV. Either we would kill the vans power train or sell the trailer or buy a new truck....we chose the latter.

The utility trailer was low to the ground and had little wind resistance. The distance of the trips made with the utility trailer were short, a maximum of 20km.

I failed to educate myself more with GCWR's, loaded trailer weights and accommodating for passengers and cargo. I estimate that I was hauling an extra 500-1000 pounds on certain trips- firewood, food, beverages, clothing, people, scuba gear, bicycles, coolers etc.

With the Odyssey I was starting out at the or about the max towing weight. With the Extera you are starting to tow a trailer with a dry weight above the max tow weight.

Sorry for being blunt but I don't want to see you make a costly mistake.


----------



## blackadarn (Feb 24, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> I am looking at a 2004 25' outback. I have a few questions. The axles looked to be only 4" about the ground. It is winter here in Nova Scotia, so the tires could be flat on one side. Is this model this low? And I have a 2001 Nissan Extrra it is rated for 5000lb for towing. On the trailer it is 6000lb max weight. Do you think it will be ok? I am not looking to set speed records just get this safe.
> 
> Neil


1st welcome to the site. We have a 03 25rss and it has 14" stock rims, the axles should be 10" up from the road. Your Extrra will leave you with White Knuckle Syndrome. Our TT weighs in at just over 5000 lbs and when you add in the batterys and propane then add in your WDH and thats not including your gear, food, water. Also the wheelbase is short for this model. We were towing with a 1995 chevy tahoe 2 door 6.5l turbo diesel with a wheelbase of 112" with a max tow weight of 7500 lbs and I'm now looking at a f250 diesel crew cab. I don't want to sound harsh but I think that you would not like the feeling towing with that combination. James
[/quote]
So what would you suggest for a truck? I have been looking for a full size extended cab 4x4 with a 350 size engine. Would this still be to small?


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

blackadarn

I sorry I can't help you with your questions but I can extend a warm







WELCOME







to new Outbackers.

A number of years ago we camped up and around Nova Scotia, Cape Breton and Prince Edward Island. One place we will never forget is camping on the edge in Peggy's Cove listening to the small wood fishing boats start up in the early a.m. and go out for their catch.

We would like again to do that trip.

Brian


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

blackadarn said:


> I am looking at a 2004 25' outback. I have a few questions. The axles looked to be only 4" about the ground. It is winter here in Nova Scotia, so the tires could be flat on one side. Is this model this low? And I have a 2001 Nissan Extrra it is rated for 5000lb for towing. On the trailer it is 6000lb max weight. Do you think it will be ok? I am not looking to set speed records just get this safe.
> 
> Neil


1st welcome to the site. We have a 03 25rss and it has 14" stock rims, the axles should be 10" up from the road. Your Extrra will leave you with White Knuckle Syndrome. Our TT weighs in at just over 5000 lbs and when you add in the batterys and propane then add in your WDH and thats not including your gear, food, water. Also the wheelbase is short for this model. We were towing with a 1995 chevy tahoe 2 door 6.5l turbo diesel with a wheelbase of 112" with a max tow weight of 7500 lbs and I'm now looking at a f250 diesel crew cab. I don't want to sound harsh but I think that you would not like the feeling towing with that combination. James
[/quote]
So what would you suggest for a truck? I have been looking for a full size extended cab 4x4 with a 350 size engine. Would this still be to small?
[/quote]
Well that all depends on the set up of the truck. If it was a mid 90's chevy 3/4 ton with a 4l80e trans with 3:73 or 4:10 gears it would be fine. Here is a link with good reading on towing http://www.rvtowingtips.com/ . James


----------



## blackadarn (Feb 24, 2008)

Piecemakers said:


> blackadarn
> 
> I sorry I can't help you with your questions but I can extend a warm
> 
> ...


My uncle use to own the smith cove camp ground in digby. Did you camp there?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









The 25RSS is a great floorplan, but get a bettter tv. In this case bigger IS better.

DH talked about wanting a diesel truck for years, and I just







. Well, I was actually the one first pushing before we got the deisel.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

blackadarn said:


> blackadarn
> 
> I sorry I can't help you with your questions but I can extend a warm
> 
> ...


My uncle use to own the smith cove camp ground in digby. Did you camp there?
[/quote]

We actually stayed in a number of campgrounds there. I drove about 2000 miles in two weeks.

When we were there we hadn't thought of kids. My oldest just turned 31. It was quite some time ago but it was a truely good trip to have it so vivid in my mind.

I know our site was right on the water up about a 5-6 foot embankment form the water. It was in the town of Peggy's Cove. I recall the lighthouse on the rocks. We also passed throught the town of Rooth. We recall buying a quart of milk in a plastic bag.


----------



## blackadarn (Feb 24, 2008)

Piecemakers said:


> blackadarn
> 
> I sorry I can't help you with your questions but I can extend a warm
> 
> ...


My uncle use to own the smith cove camp ground in digby. Did you camp there?
[/quote]

We actually stayed in a number of campgrounds there. I drove about 2000 miles in two weeks.

When we were there we hadn't thought of kids. My oldest just turned 31. It was quite some time ago but it was a truely good trip to have it so vivid in my mind.

I know our site was right on the water up about a 5-6 foot embankment form the water. It was in the town of Peggy's Cove. I recall the lighthouse on the rocks. We also passed throught the town of Rooth. We recall buying a quart of milk in a plastic bag.
[/quote]
That would be the campground my uncle owned. We use to go there every weekend as kids. It has been 15-18 years since he owned it.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

To avoid white knuckle driving







I would get a new tow vehicle (TV). Pulling the 25RSS with the Extrra will be unsafe. Search the site and will find plenty of treads that discuss the correct vehicle/trailer towing ratios.

Our first TV was a 2001 Durango it did fine but the wife was always nervous. We upgraded to a F250 diesel long bed and what a difference. A bigger TV is alway better and safer!

Good Luck and Happy Camping!
Steve


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Neil

Welcome to Outbackers.com







Avoid using the TV you have, it will not be a pleasant experience. Good luck on your next tv


----------



## blackadarn (Feb 24, 2008)

camping canuks said:


> Neil
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers.com
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone for your comments. We bought a 2001 Gmc extended cab 4X4. Can not want to go camping.

Neil


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

blackadarn said:


> Neil
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers.com
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone for your comments. We bought a 2001 Gmc extended cab 4X4. Can not want to go camping.

Neil
[/quote]

Congrats on the new TV!!! Got any pictures?


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the TT! You will love the 25RSS!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new tow vehicle!

Good for you to do your research before putting yourself and others in an unsafe situation








You will be *soooo * much happier once you get on the road









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the TT!!! We really liked that floorplan and almost ended up with that model but felt it was too big for our older 1/2 ton pickup. Boy am I ever glad we settled on the TT that we did get. At times, our TV feels right at the limit. Our TV was built before the 1/2ton tow wars really heated up. You should be ok with any 1/2ton purchased new today but be sure to get 3.73 gears or better yet, 4.10's. At times I wish we had got that 25RSS but I know that as uncomfortable at times as I am with our 23RS, I sure don't want to push it any farther than I already am.

If you want heaven and can afford it, get a 3/4 ton diesel, whatever flavor suits you best.

-CC


----------

